# November 2011 member monthly giveaway - WINNER Jdholmes



## Jim (Nov 2, 2011)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*Contest Starts Today and ends on November 7, 2011.* 
*If you made at least 4 posts in October 2011 your'e eligible.*

Moderators & Advertisers, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.
Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/
All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word *IN* and it will go by the order you respond.

Here is your chance to win a Lucky Craft RC 1.5 in Sexy Chartreuse Shad.







Disclaimer: Al things can change because.


----------



## 00 mod (Nov 2, 2011)

IN! and thanks

Jeff


----------



## lovedr79 (Nov 2, 2011)

In


----------



## BaitCaster (Nov 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## floundahman (Nov 2, 2011)

IN. 

Thanks Jim.


----------



## wihil (Nov 2, 2011)

In! 

Another fine looking lure that would look awesome in the tacklebox, thanks for the opportunity!

C


----------



## crazymanme2 (Nov 2, 2011)

in


----------



## RatherBFishin (Nov 2, 2011)

In


----------



## lswoody (Nov 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## sixgun86 (Nov 2, 2011)

In


----------



## BassGeek54 (Nov 2, 2011)

IN

Thank you Jim.


----------



## malaki (Nov 3, 2011)

In!


----------



## muskiemike12 (Nov 3, 2011)

IN


----------



## LonLB (Nov 3, 2011)

in


----------



## kycolonel138th (Nov 3, 2011)

:USA1: IN =D>


----------



## Brine (Nov 3, 2011)

IN :!:


----------



## Hanr3 (Nov 3, 2011)

IN like Flynn.


----------



## freetofish (Nov 3, 2011)

In


----------



## MTord03 (Nov 3, 2011)

IN


----------



## Jdholmes (Nov 3, 2011)

in...In In In!


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 3, 2011)

IN


----------



## JeffChastain (Nov 4, 2011)

in


----------



## BOB350RX (Nov 4, 2011)

IN WOULD BE A LOVELY B-DAY PRESENT THANKS JIM


----------



## devilmutt (Nov 4, 2011)

IN


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 5, 2011)

Am I allowed to win 2 months in a row? IN


----------



## gmoney (Nov 5, 2011)

IN


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 5, 2011)

In


----------



## HOUSE (Nov 6, 2011)

In


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 7, 2011)

Cutting it close, but I'm in.


----------



## Jim (Nov 8, 2011)

Random.org picked #19 out of 28 entries. That makes Jdholmes this months winner!

Congrats!


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 8, 2011)

Darn, missed by one, I was # 20 

Congrats Jd =D> =D> =D>


----------



## BassGeek54 (Nov 8, 2011)

Contrats JD. :beer: 

I hope to see some fish caught with that lure posted.


----------



## Jdholmes (Nov 8, 2011)

Yahooooo! Haha! Thanks! Now I have to get a fishing rod!

We moved from eastern canada to las Vegas this year and I had to sell all my gear!

Got my boat almost ready now its time to start getting some gear again!


----------



## lswoody (Nov 10, 2011)

Congrats JD!!!!! =D> =D>


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 12, 2011)

Way to go JD


----------

